# "We can write to each other."



## deshimas

Merhaba! I hope I have posted this is the right place 

I was hoping someone could help me word the following into Turkish correctly;

"How was the wedding? I hope your sister had a good evening. I have an idea, maybe you will like it? (hopefully you will) that I can write to you in Turkish and you can write back to me in English? (or Turkish if you really can't write in English) If you reply to me with your address I can post you something  What do you think?"

Hope that's not too complicated, I'm open to suggestions if it needs changing  my Turkish is extremely basic, I know nothing about grammar etc, I am learning 

Thanks!


----------



## Volcano

deshimas said:


> Merhaba! I hope I have posted this is the right place
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me word the following into Turkish correctly;
> 
> "How was the wedding? I hope your sister had a good evening. I have an idea, maybe you will like it? (hopefully you will) that I can write to you in Turkish and you can write back to me in English? (or Turkish if you really can't write in English) If you reply to me with your address I can post you something  What do you think?"
> 
> Hope that's not too complicated, I'm open to suggestions if it needs changing  my Turkish is extremely basic, I know nothing about grammar etc, I am learning
> 
> Thanks!



*Düğün nasıldı? Umarım kız kardeşin güzel bir akşam geçirmiştir.Bir fikrim var, belki seversin (umarım seversin).Ben sana Türkçe yazabilirim, sen de bana İngilizce yazabilir misin?(Ya da Türkçe, gerçekten İngilizce yazamıyorsan) Bana adresini yazarak cevap verirsen sana birşeyler gönderebilirim.Ne dersin?*


----------



## EyeCon

_Düğün _[Turkish word for informal wedding celebrations, if it is only a formal ceremony, replace with _Nikah_]_ nasıldı? Umarım kız kardeşin güzel bir akşam geçirmiştir. Bir fikrim var, belki beğenirsin? (Umarım beğenirsin.) Ben sana Türkçe yazayım, sen de bana İngilizce yanıt ver? (Veya Türkçe, eğer hiç İngilizce yazamıyorsan.) Bana adresini yanıt olarak yollarsan sana bir şeyler yazabilirim. Ne dersin?_

It is a not-very-loyal translation with wording that would feel more natural in Turkish. Don't hesitate to ask again if something is not clear, but unfortunately I cannot check the forum very often.


----------



## deshimas

Volcano said:


> *Düğün nasıldı? Umarım kız kardeşin güzel bir akşam geçirmiştir.Bir fikrim var, belki seversin (umarım seversin).Ben sana Türkçe yazabilirim, sen de bana İngilizce yazabilir misin?(Ya da Türkçe, gerçekten İngilizce yazamıyorsan) Bana adresini yazarak cevap verirsen sana birşeyler gönderebilirim.Ne dersin?*



wow that was fast! tesekkür ! thank you so much


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome *


----------



## deshimas

EyeCon said:


> _Düğün _[Turkish word for informal wedding celebrations, if it is only a formal ceremony, replace with _Nikah_]_ nasıldı? Umarım kız kardeşin güzel bir akşam geçirmiştir. Bir fikrim var, belki beğenirsin? (Umarım beğenirsin.) Ben sana Türkçe yazayım, sen de bana İngilizce yanıt ver? (Veya Türkçe, eğer hiç İngilizce yazamıyorsan.) Bana adresini yanıt olarak yollarsan sana bir şeyler yazabilirim. Ne dersin?_
> 
> It is a not-very-loyal translation with wording that would feel more natural in Turkish. Don't hesitate to ask again if something is not clear, but unfortunately I cannot check the forum very often.



thank you as well  i am unsure which to choose now..


----------



## Syarikat

I'm not sure what the original poster meant by "I can post you something". I'm a beginner at Turkish, but doesn't "sana birşeyler gönderebilirim" mean "I can send you something" [e.g. over the mail, perhaps a package?] and "sana bir şeyler yazabilirim" "I can write you something" [presumably a message]?

Please correct me if my assumption is incorrect.


----------



## meozeren

Syarikat, you are totally right.


----------



## Volcano

*I can send you something - Sana birşeyler gönderebilirim

I can write you something - Sana birşeyler yazabilirim

You are right *


----------

